# Great Stuff Fireblock



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Metal coil + the caulking.

FYI, that caulking is very heavy and viscous. You can lay down a very good sized bead and cover a bunch but don't under by ad the yield is not that great on the tubes.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Fire caulk and fire stop foam materials are not designed for sustained high heat. They are made to stop fire. The foam will char on the surface when exposed to fire. The char then protects the rest of the foam undeneath from the effects of the fire. Fire caulk can work the same way or it can expand under high temperatures to fill a void and prevent fire penetration. You don't want to use products like that in a situation where they will be constantly exposed to high heat. Fire stop sealants are not really good for exposure to the weather either.You need a high temperature sealant. Many of these are silicones and are designed for sealing exhaust stacks through roofs. A gas furnace sales place should have some.


----------

